# Regina made the homepage of DailySquee!!!



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

aerhagdoihvzzxoih;we gd;zdgn AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

Regina is on the front page of the daily squee!!!
http://squee.icanhascheezburger.com/

And here is her link specifically!
http://squee.icanhascheezburger.com/2011/10/02/cute-animals-regina-the-hedgehog/

I'm so proud of her!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Super like!!!!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess I only have one thing to say then....."SQUEE!!!" Adorable. I love that photo. Is that the one you submitted to Larry's contest? So cute! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is awesome, congrats to both of you. She is so adorable


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yay I love the Daily Squee. I knew I had seen that pic somewhere before!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Good for you & Regina!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I <3 that picture! Totally squee worthy. Regina is so purdy


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you!!! Now she will forever be an official part of squee-dom!


----------

